# fontforge - plantage



## plicploc (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, je suis sur un macbook pro , osx 10.5.6, et j'ai de grosses difficulté à installer fontforge.

J'en suis au stade ou fontforge se lance et plante directement, avant d'avoir pu faire quoi que ce soit.

Pouvez vous me donner un retour d'expérience? Même problème? Ce plantage était résolu avec 10.5.6 d'après le site de fontforge...
Merci


----------



## plicploc (24 Mars 2009)

pour infos, voici le rapport de bug, si ça peut aider :

```
Process:         fontforge [1759]
Path:            /usr/local/bin/fontforge
Identifier:      fontforge
Version:         ??? (???)
Code Type:       X86 (Native)
Parent Process:  launchd [72]

Date/Time:       2009-03-24 12:35:56.182 +0100
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.5.6 (9G55)
Report Version:  6

Exception Type:  EXC_CRASH (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000
Crashed Thread:  0

Thread 0 Crashed:
0   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x961bde42 __kill + 10
1   libSystem.B.dylib                 0x9623023a raise + 26
2   libgdraw.4.dylib                  0x01161cc7 myerrorhandler + 266 (gxdraw.c:847)
3   libX11.6.dylib                    0x016dac14 _XError + 276
4   libX11.6.dylib                    0x016db837 _XWaitForWritable + 391
5   libX11.6.dylib                    0x016dbd7e _XSend + 686
6   libX11.6.dylib                    0x016cc9d2 PutSubImage + 3090
7   libX11.6.dylib                    0x016cbf3b PutSubImage + 379
8   libX11.6.dylib                    0x016cd27d XPutImage + 285
9   libgdraw.4.dylib                  0x01135686 _GXDraw_Image + 1360 (gimagexdraw.c:1951)
10  libgdraw.4.dylib                  0x011151cf GDrawDrawImage + 57 (gdraw.c:464)
11  fontforge                         0x00142df9 splash_e_h + 637 (startui.c:813)
12  libgdraw.4.dylib                  0x01169cc5 dispatchEvent + 951 (gxdraw.c:3682)
13  libgdraw.4.dylib                  0x0116b2ea GXDrawProcessOneEvent + 52 (gxdraw.c:3715)
14  fontforge                         0x0010325a FVOpenFont + 2725 (openfontdlg.c:765)
15  fontforge                         0x000a84dd GetPostscriptFontName + 60 (fontview.c:912)
16  fontforge                         0x000a8675 MenuOpen + 74 (fontview.c:952)
17  fontforge                         0x00143d73 main + 2730 (startui.c:1367)
18  fontforge                         0x000027e2 _start + 228 (crt.c:272)
19  fontforge                         0x000026fd start + 41

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
  eax: 0x00000000  ebx: 0x01161bce  ecx: 0xbfffd2dc  edx: 0x961bde42
  edi: 0xbfffd480  esi: 0xbfffd358  ebp: 0xbfffd2f8  esp: 0xbfffd2dc
   ss: 0x0000001f  efl: 0x00000282  eip: 0x961bde42   cs: 0x00000007
   ds: 0x0000001f   es: 0x0000001f   fs: 0x00000000   gs: 0x00000037
  cr2: 0x016e2372

Binary Images:
    0x1000 -   0x186ffb +fontforge ??? (???) /usr/local/bin/fontforge
  0x7cb000 -   0xa51fe7 +libfontforge.1.dylib ??? (???) /usr/local/lib/libfontforge.1.dylib
 0x1100000 -  0x117dfef +libgdraw.4.dylib ??? (???) /usr/local/lib/libgdraw.4.dylib
 0x132d000 -  0x1339fff +libgutils.1.dylib ??? (???) /usr/local/lib/libgutils.1.dylib
 0x136f000 -  0x1596fe7 +libgunicode.3.dylib ??? (???) /usr/local/lib/libgunicode.3.dylib
 0x1681000 -  0x1686ffc +libSM.6.dylib ??? (???) <da2933333b791701efb3878166c35435> /usr/X11R6/lib/libSM.6.dylib
 0x168c000 -  0x169dff7 +libICE.6.dylib ??? (???) <68bd0c63da68b6c30273693c7b775c4f> /usr/X11R6/lib/libICE.6.dylib
 0x16a6000 -  0x16abffb +libXi.6.dylib ??? (???) <0bdaec8144cf3722e192a6ba75cdd5c8> /usr/X11R6/lib/libXi.6.dylib
 0x16b1000 -  0x179cfe7 +libX11.6.dylib ??? (???) <916bf7b2da6347208d2faa6b5de184ee> /usr/X11R6/lib/libX11.6.dylib
 0x17be000 -  0x17bffff +libxkbui.1.dylib ??? (???) <53d36bf84fc2a230301b9c11b6e15a0a> /usr/X11R6/lib/libxkbui.1.dylib
 0x17c4000 -  0x1868fe3  org.python.python 2.3.5 a (2.3.5 a) <d7a374b64d185035f1bdd8ec12f7876c> /System/Library/Frameworks/Python.framework/Versions/2.3/Python
 0x18a9000 -  0x199efea +libiconv.2.dylib ??? (???) /sw/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
 0x19f9000 -  0x19f9ff1 +libXau.6.dylib ??? (???) <af0fefbbf38efd4df94bedea64d5019d> /usr/X11/lib/libXau.6.dylib
 0x19fe000 -  0x1a00fef +libXdmcp.6.dylib ??? (???) <a12913daa7d2b4efb341cb698f4182fa> /usr/X11/lib/libXdmcp.6.dylib
 0x1a05000 -  0x1a11ffa +libXext.6.dylib ??? (???) <9c75f1cbffc1805f568c77756d57980a> /usr/X11/lib/libXext.6.dylib
 0x1a19000 -  0x1a64ff8 +libXt.6.dylib ??? (???) <09f2a2bdce4a8d5c4b753254435c52ea> /usr/X11/lib/libXt.6.dylib
 0x1a79000 -  0x1a9affe +libxkbfile.1.dylib ??? (???) <53bac8fe82f3fd00f6775b0e10fa6363> /usr/X11/lib/libxkbfile.1.dylib
 0x1aae000 -  0x1ab2fd7 +libintl.dylib ??? (???) /sw/lib/libintl.dylib
 0x1ae1000 -  0x1ae2fff +libgmodule-2.0.0.dylib ??? (???) /sw/lib/libgmodule-2.0.0.dylib
 0x1aec000 -  0x1aeeffb +libpangoxft-1.0.dylib ??? (???) /sw/lib/libpangoxft-1.0.dylib
 0x1af3000 -  0x1af9fff +libXrender.1.dylib ??? (???) <17691c9b6c786faedcbd21abd8db96fa> /usr/X11R6/lib/libXrender.1.dylib
 0x1d00000 -  0x1dc0fff +libuninameslist.dylib ??? (???) /usr/local/lib/libuninameslist.dylib
 0x1eb0000 -  0x1ee3ff3 +libpango-1.0.dylib ??? (???) /sw/lib/libpango-1.0.dylib
 0x1ef8000 -  0x1f2efff +libgobject-2.0.0.dylib ??? (???) /sw/lib/libgobject-2.0.0.dylib
 0x1f3e000 -  0x1fccfe7 +libglib-2.0.0.dylib ??? (???) /sw/lib/libglib-2.0.0.dylib
 0x1fe4000 -  0x1ff4fe3 +libXft.2.dylib ??? (???) <4fcf10f69417fde7ca0e0c82e682e9dd> /usr/X11R6/lib/libXft.2.dylib
 0x2800000 -  0x2835fd3 +libpangoft2-1.0.0.dylib ??? (???) /sw/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.0.dylib
 0x2840000 -  0x2863fef +libfontconfig.1.dylib ??? (???) <2de39e788a333153f44f2df5244eccf6> /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.1.dylib
 0x2878000 -  0x28f3fe3 +libfreetype.6.dylib ??? (???) <306d9ec9731167472c7f57cd92137a23> /usr/X11R6/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib
 0x290a000 -  0x2928fe3  libexpat.1.dylib ??? (???) <eff8a63a23a7d07af62b36fdb329e393> /usr/lib/libexpat.1.dylib
 0x2aa4000 -  0x2aa5ffc +pango-arabic-fc.so ??? (???) /sw/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-arabic-fc.so
 0x2aa9000 -  0x2aaa002 +pango-basic-fc.so ??? (???) /sw/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-basic-fc.so
 0x2aae000 -  0x2aafffd +pango-hangul-fc.so ??? (???) /sw/lib/pango/1.4.0/modules/pango-hangul-fc.so
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe2db43  dyld 97.1 (???) <100d362e03410f181a34e04e94189ae5> /usr/lib/dyld
0x90003000 - 0x90082ff5  com.apple.SearchKit 1.2.1 (1.2.1) <3140a605db2abf56b237fa156a08b28b> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x9047d000 - 0x90495fff  com.apple.openscripting 1.2.8 (???) <572c7452d7e740e8948a5ad07a99602b> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x90c95000 - 0x90c9cffe  libbsm.dylib ??? (???) <d25c63378a5029648ffd4b4669be31bf> /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x90c9d000 - 0x90cdffef  com.apple.NavigationServices 3.5.2 (163) <91844980804067b07a0b6124310d3f31> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x90fd5000 - 0x91031ff7  com.apple.htmlrendering 68 (1.1.3) <fe87a9dede38db00e6c8949942c6bd4f> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x91032000 - 0x9133afff  com.apple.HIToolbox 1.5.4 (???) <3747086ba21ee419708a5cab946c8ba6> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x91360000 - 0x91376fff  com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.0.0 (1.0.0) <ad0aa0252e3323d182e17f50defe56fc> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x91377000 - 0x913f1ff8  com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 5.5.3 (245.3) <222dade7b33b99708b8c09d1303f93fc> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x913f2000 - 0x914bdfff  com.apple.ColorSync 4.5.1 (4.5.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x91526000 - 0x9154afff  libxslt.1.dylib ??? (???) <0a9778d6368ae668826f446878deb99b> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x9154b000 - 0x9157afe3  com.apple.AE 402.3 (402.3) <4cb9ef65cf116d6dd424f0ce98c2d015> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x91784000 - 0x917cdfef  com.apple.Metadata 10.5.2 (398.25) <e0572f20350523116f23000676122a8d> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x91813000 - 0x9189efff  com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.5.1 (???) <f9f5f0d070e197a832d86751e1d44545> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x918dc000 - 0x91959feb  com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.1.1 (3.1.1) <f35477a5e23db0fa43233c37da01ae1c> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x91c21000 - 0x91c3ffff  libresolv.9.dylib ??? (???) <a8018c42930596593ddf27f7c20fe7af> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x91c8b000 - 0x91c97ffe  libGL.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x91c98000 - 0x91d1fff7  libsqlite3.0.dylib ??? (???) <6978bbcca4277d6ae9f042beff643f7d> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
0x91d41000 - 0x91d41fff  com.apple.Carbon 136 (136) <9961570a497d79f13b8ea159826af42d> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x91d75000 - 0x91dceff7  libGLU.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x91dcf000 - 0x91ddcfe7  com.apple.opengl 1.5.9 (1.5.9) <7e5048a2677b41098c84045305f42f7f> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x9255e000 - 0x9256efff  com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.7.1 (3.7.1) <06d8fc0307314f8ffc16f206ad3dbf44> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x9256f000 - 0x92576fe9  libgcc_s.1.dylib ??? (???) <a9ab135a5f81f6e345527df87f51bfc9> /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x92577000 - 0x9257cfff  com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.4 (85) <ea0665f57cd267609466ed8b2b20e893> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x9257d000 - 0x92644ff2  com.apple.vImage 3.0 (3.0) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x9274a000 - 0x9275fffb  com.apple.ImageCapture 5.0.1 (5.0.1) /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x92760000 - 0x927eafe3  com.apple.DesktopServices 1.4.7 (1.4.7) <d16642ba22c32f67be793ebfbe67ca3a> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x927eb000 - 0x92a66fe7  com.apple.Foundation 6.5.7 (677.22) <8fe77b5d15ecdae1240b4cb604fc6d0b> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x92a67000 - 0x92a67ffd  com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.4.2 (vecLib 3.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x92a68000 - 0x92ae5fef  libvMisc.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x92b16000 - 0x92bc6fff  edu.mit.Kerberos 6.0.12 (6.0.12) <685cc018c133668d0d3ac6a1cb63cff9> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x92bc7000 - 0x92bf2fe7  libauto.dylib ??? (???) <42d8422dc23a18071869fdf7b5d8fab5> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x92c76000 - 0x92ca3feb  libvDSP.dylib ??? (???) <b232c018ddd040ec4e2c2af632dd497f> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x92ca5000 - 0x92ca5ffa  com.apple.CoreServices 32 (32) <2fcc8f3bd5bbfc000b476cad8e6a3dd2> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x92ca6000 - 0x92ca6ffb  com.apple.installserver.framework 1.0 (8) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InstallServer.framework/Versions/A/InstallServer
0x92ca7000 - 0x92d01ff7  com.apple.CoreText 2.0.4 (???) <f9a90116ae34a2b0d84e87734766fb3a> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x92e89000 - 0x92f1cff3  com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS 3.4 (???) <8c51de0ec3deaef416578cd59df38754> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x92f2a000 - 0x92f68ff7  libGLImage.dylib ??? (???) <1123b8a48bcbe9cc7aa8dd8e1a214a66> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x92f6c000 - 0x93009fe4  com.apple.CFNetwork 422.15.2 (422.15.2) <80851410a5592b7c3b149b2ff849bcc1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x9313c000 - 0x934d9fef  com.apple.QuartzCore 1.5.7 (1.5.7) <2fed2dd7565c84a0f0c608d41d4d172c> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x93529000 - 0x93544ffb  libPng.dylib ??? (???) <4780e979d35aa5ec2cea22678836cea5> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x9478a000 - 0x94a64ff3  com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 786.11 (786.11) <f06fe5d92d56ac5aa52d1ba182745924> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x94a65000 - 0x94aa4fef  libTIFF.dylib ??? (???) <3589442575ac77746ae99ecf724f5f87> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x94aa5000 - 0x94b5ffe3  com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 226.5 (226.5) <2a135d4fb16f4954290f7b72b4111aa3> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x94ce1000 - 0x94ce5fff  libGIF.dylib ??? (???) <572a32e46e33be1ec041c5ef5b0341ae> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x94d21000 - 0x94e67ff7  com.apple.ImageIO.framework 2.0.4 (2.0.4) <6a6623d3d1a7292b5c3763dcd108b55f> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x94fca000 - 0x94fd3fff  com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.7.24 (3.7.24) <d3180f9edbd9a5e6f283d6156aa3c602> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x95006000 - 0x95016ffc  com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.4 (1.6.4) <8b7831b5f74a950a56cf2d22a2d436f6> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x95017000 - 0x950befeb  com.apple.QD 3.11.54 (???) <b743398c24c38e581a86e91744a2ba6e> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x950c4000 - 0x95292ff3  com.apple.security 5.0.4 (34102) <55dda7486df4e8e1d61505be16f83a1c> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x952dc000 - 0x95304fff  libcups.2.dylib ??? (???) <16bec7c6a004f744804e2281a1b1c094> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x953cf000 - 0x953eeffa  libJPEG.dylib ??? (???) <e7eb56555109e23144924cd64aa8daec> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x95434000 - 0x95ad4fff  com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.407.2 (???) <3a91d1037afde01d1d8acdf9cd1caa14> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x95ad5000 - 0x95b32ffb  libstdc++.6.dylib ??? (???) <04b812dcec670daa8b7d2852ab14be60> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x95b33000 - 0x95c14ff7  libxml2.2.dylib ??? (???) <d69560099d9eb32ba7f8a17baa65a28d> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x95c15000 - 0x95c4cfff  com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.9.2 (1.9.2) <8b26ebf26a009a098484f1ed01ec499c> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x95c4d000 - 0x95d2dfff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) <7b92613fdf804fd9a0a3733a0674c30b> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x95d2e000 - 0x95d7fff7  com.apple.HIServices 1.7.0 (???) <01b690d1f376e400ac873105533e39eb> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x95d80000 - 0x95d80ff8  com.apple.ApplicationServices 34 (34) <8f910fa65f01d401ad8d04cc933cf887> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x95d81000 - 0x9613ffea  libLAPACK.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x96140000 - 0x9614effd  libz.1.dylib ??? (???) <5ddd8539ae2ebfd8e7cc1c57525385c7> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x9614f000 - 0x962b6ff3  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) <d68880dfb1f8becdbdac6928db1510fb> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x9639b000 - 0x964d3ff7  libicucore.A.dylib ??? (???) <18098dcf431603fe47ee027a60006c85> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x964d4000 - 0x964d6fff  com.apple.securityhi 3.0 (30817) <dbe328cd62d603a952a4226342711e8b> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x964d8000 - 0x964e2feb  com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.2 (3.9.2) <0f2ba6e891d3761212cf5a5e6134d683> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x964e3000 - 0x964fbff7  com.apple.CoreVideo 1.6.0 (20.0) <c0d869876af51283a160cd2224a23abf> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x964fc000 - 0x96588ff7  com.apple.LaunchServices 290.3 (290.3) <6f9629f4ed1ba3bb313548e6838b2888> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x96589000 - 0x965c3fe7  com.apple.coreui 1.2 (62) /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x965c4000 - 0x965c7fff  com.apple.help 1.1 (36) <b507b08e484cb89033e9cf23062d77de> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x965c8000 - 0x965caff5  libRadiance.dylib ??? (???) <8a844202fcd65662bb9ab25f08c45a62> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x965e8000 - 0x9671bfff  com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.5.5 (476.17) <4a70c8dbb582118e31412c53dc1f407f> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x9671c000 - 0x96722fff  com.apple.print.framework.Print 218.0.2 (220.1) <8bf7ef71216376d12fcd5ec17e43742c> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x96723000 - 0x96723ffd  com.apple.Accelerate 1.4.2 (Accelerate 1.4.2) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x96724000 - 0x96bf5f3e  libGLProgrammability.dylib ??? (???) <5d283543ac844e7c6fa3440ac56cd265> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLProgrammability.dylib
0x96bf6000 - 0x96bfefff  com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.2.1 (2.2.1) <75b0c8d8940a8a27816961dddcac8e0f> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x96bff000 - 0x96cb1ffb  libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib ??? (???) <69bc2457aa23f12fa7d052601d48fa29> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x96cb3000 - 0x96cb4ffc  libffi.dylib ??? (???) <a3b573eb950ca583290f7b2b4c486d09> /usr/lib/libffi.dylib
0x96d07000 - 0x97117fef  libBLAS.dylib ??? (???) /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x97118000 - 0x971abfff  com.apple.ink.framework 101.3 (86) <bf3fa8927b4b8baae92381a976fd2079> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x971ac000 - 0x971b0fff  libmathCommon.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0xfffe8000 - 0xfffebfff  libobjc.A.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0xffff0000 - 0xffff1780  libSystem.B.dylib ??? (???) /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
```


----------

